# Lucky Reptile Humidity Control II



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Does anyone know how accurate the readings are on these?


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

I have heard that the humidity reading shown on the screen can be innacurate so I would recommend using a seperate reliable digital hygrometer. Like the Exo-terra digital one.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

atnas666 said:


> Does anyone know how accurate the readings are on these?


 
We have six of these running and so far been pretty spot on.
You must make sure sensor is not sprayed on directly and is not under heat source then you get quite accurate readings.


----------



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

ok i have a Lucky Reptile Thermometer - Hygro Deluxe PRO and Lucky Reptile Humidity Control II and there is like a 10% difference in the readings (both in the same place)...


----------



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

there for have idea what 1 to trust


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

atnas666 said:


> there for have idea what 1 to trust


I would go by control if me.


----------



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Cheers think im gonna by a new probe to be sure. Lol lets hope its not a different reading


----------

